# Combining / Creating a Full Dorico Articulation Template of Different Libraries



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 4, 2021)

While I am very Familiar with Cubase and it's way of working, I am gradually working more and more within Dorico. 

I already have the Excellent NotePerformer Sounds and Articulation Template, and they are really good, but I want to take it even further and use my Main Sample Libraries, for a Full Orchestral Piece.

As I understand it VSL have been very good and forward with this, and I have just installed their Articulation Maps for Dorico, as we speak. 

However, and excuse my ignorance here, If I wanted to use , say their Synchron Brass , Synchronized Woodwinds and Pro Strings at the same time (I do not have the Brass but just for argument sake) is there an easy way to do this ? 

They have a template for the Full Orchestra , but that is the special edition 1-4 one. 

Is there a way to combine the above libraries to use ALL of them at once within a Project, and even say, add an Articulation Map for Cine Perc.

I have Babylon Articulation Maps, but they are for Cubase, and more individual, though I am sure you could import them in to Dorico.

I am also aware there is someone selling excellent Dorico Templates for more of the VSL series - But does anyone 

A) Know how to combine them (the ones that are available via VSL) B) Is there any other place that sells Dorico Templates ? 

Thanks in advance for any help 

PJ


----------



## wcreed51 (Aug 4, 2021)

VSL provides a playback template for Woodwinds, Brass, solo strings and Strings Pro.






If you don't have the SE Edition or Elite Strings, you can choose not to install


----------



## ed buller (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi

first off the DORICO forum is well staffed with DORICO jedi's...good place as well as here for questions. The last week has been somewhat of an eye-opener for me with regard to the power in Dorico.

What you want is easy to do. If you have Vienna Ensemble Pro I would highly recommend you doing this in that..then link it to dorico.

Basically if you do it in Dorico just create a VST slot for each stave and pick your Library of choice for that stave . You can also have multiple choices on one stave. If ( like me ) you want one Library for short notes and another for terms...Just highlight the notes you want to swap...and select ( edit tab in write mode) "Voices"....."Change Voice"...then select "New Voice".....when you switch to the Play window you can select a different destination for that voice ( if you are using VSL as a host )

If you have VSL...here is a template.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/py0faz73bm9ryub/Dorico%20BBC%20Orchestra3.vesp64?dl=0
Dorico:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0poyu8kxlriv3ft/Orch%20Template1.dorico?dl=0
Best

ed


----------

